# What to Read after Fulgrim?



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok I read all first five books of the Horus Heresy. I effin loved it! Fulgrim was the Ultimate best. Well yesterday I finished Fulgrim and was contemplating what to read next? Also, what books do I not need to read in the Horus Heresy?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Didn't you start a thread a while ago asking the publication order of the Heresy series?

To quote my esteemed colleague from that thread:



Baron Spikey said:


> In the order they were published
> 
> Horus Rising
> False Gods
> ...


Just read them in order of publication. That's your safest bet.


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

yea but also some people gave insight on not to read some of the Books. This is a Forum, I dont see no wrong in asking this question. Dont be rude guy.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

He's not being rude, just pointing something out.

Some people get aggravated by the same people starting incredibly similar threads within a very short period of time.

I'm sure CotE won't hunt you down and teabag you or anything 

I'd say read the DA novels next, back to back simply so the story flows more smoothly. Then, of course, Legion, since you have to break up the so-so with the awesome


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

thanks. just want some insight on how to Move forward with the series. My last thread was about all the Novels names and how many. This is something different.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

DeathGuardGarro said:


> yea but also some people gave insight on not to read some of the Books. This is a Forum, I dont see no wrong in asking this question. Dont be rude guy.


I didn't say there was anything wrong in asking a question, nor was I rude. Don't over exaggerate pal. 

As I said before, your safest bet is to just read them in order of publication, therefore there is no risk of missing any information out. Every HH book will ultimately have some overall relevance. For example _Battle for the Abyss_ is a shite book, but I would still read it for the simple fact that it is part of the series and will likely play some part in the plot of the Calth novel(s) in the future.



Boc said:


> I'm sure CotE won't hunt you down and teabag you or anything


I've heard it's fun though.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Descent of angels is next, but after that I would read fallen angels. Then continue with the series in order of publication.


----------

